# Zeiss Milvus 1.4 35mm: Unboxing...



## JoFT (Jul 24, 2017)

Yeah! Today I got the newest Member ob the Milvus Lens family from Zeiss for reviewing.... The first feeling is ... just another Milvus... (Having 3 Milvus Lenses ist the best thing to say about!!!!) It feels just awesome. 


But unlike the 85 and the 50f1.4 the 35mm has strong competition:the Canon 35mm f1.4 IS USMII which is just an awesome Lens. 


I will do a real world comparison - pretty soon! And this review will include the EF 35mm f2.0 IS USM as well... a real world 3 lens comparison....


If you can not wait: here is the unboxing... https://youtu.be/OX5VOOTfmOk


----------

